# to trim or not to trim?



## carz (Jul 13, 2006)

some plants that i have recently suffered from a potassium defficiency. the edges of the leaves turned brown and died. but in most cases did not kill the inner part of the leaf. should i trim of these dead outer edges of the leaves?


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2006)

I think it's perfectly fine to trim off the dead portions.


----------

